# sonic fan remix demo avaliabe for download



## shito (Oct 21, 2010)

you probably remember this right?

now you can download it:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LTYJGSAS
http://rapidshare.com/#!download|802|4...demo.rar|103123


----------



## prowler (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks better than Sonic 4.
Not even trolling.


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

I played this earlier. Loved it! I'm one of the (few?) people who actually liked Sonic 4, despite the wonky physics and it not being a true classic sequel. But i will say that this feels like how you do a true HD remastering. Physics worked great, only a couple of minor issues with not staying in the spindash long enough and sometimes randomly popping out of it when you shouldn't. The camera needs a rubber banding effect as well, so that it pans further to the direction you're running (giving you a better view).

VERY solid so far though. With some polish, and original level layout, this should be an amazing fangame, and how you do an HD classic Sonic game!

For the record, the graphics are getting some criticism for being too colorful and cluttered. Or not being able to see where you're going. I don't get that. And i never had any issues with seeing where i was going. I hope they keep the gorgeous graphics.


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

I downloaded it all excited but I think you need some sort of gamepad to play it since I couldn't get past the "press start button" part and I already checked the input thingie. >:


----------



## shito (Oct 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I downloaded it all excited but I think you need some sort of gamepad to play it since I couldn't get past the "press start button" part and I already checked the input thingie. >:


use numpad enter not the ''main'' one.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2010)

I just get a pink screen and thats it.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations Sonic Team, 2 fans of Sonic are better than you


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

THe main problem I have with it is that the screen is too busy. I miss many enemies simply because I didn't notice them. The game looks and plays really great though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2010)

It is a pretty busy game, but it's just drop dead gorgeous really.
It's definitely geared towards larger resolutions, and it looks incredible on my 1080 monitor, absolutely incredible.


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet Downloading now can't wait to play!


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just finished the trial and I have to say it is beautiful. I can't wait for the whole game to be finished and I wish the developers luck on it.


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 21, 2010)

Uhhh how do I select a stage? I mean I press start and then a screen with a flower and rock shows and then I can't do anything...


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Uhhh how do I select a stage? I mean I press start and then a screen with a flower and rock shows and then I can't do anything...


Try configuring your controls before launching the game.


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I just plugged in my trusty game-pad instead of messing with the controls but I guess I'll have to, Is there a way to set it up for my keyboard instead? Sorry I don't PC game at all (despite having a powerful machine) I can usually figure this stuff out but im just lost right now....

EDIT: figured it out for the keyboard still stuck on that screen though what button am I supposed to press maybe I have to change that.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 21, 2010)

Either press enter on the numpad or change start/pause to someother key to get pass the press start screen.


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 21, 2010)

clonesniper666 said:
			
		

> Either press enter on the numpad or change start/pause to someother key to get pass the press start screen.



I can get past the start screen no problem it's the screen with the Flowers and Rock that I can't get past...I'm going to assume this is the stage select screen?
I'm literally pressing every button and nothing is happening.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> clonesniper666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I have to say it again? Just RECONFIGURE THE CONTROLS.






This is not a difficult solution.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 21, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> clonesniper666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok sorry thought you could not get past it, there is no stage select in this game so that is the start of the first zone. Definitely try what Rupee said though.


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fixed it.


----------



## fesonic (Oct 21, 2010)

sure its pretty but that doesnt mean anything if sonic cant jump when you press the jump button on time. and sonic 4 i think was better


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks sweet.
Gonna play this with my Wiimote (Nintendo using Bluetooth ftw!)


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2010)

The demo was great. It looks like they have Sonic's physics down perfectly, the music was awesome too. The only complaint it because the screen is so busy it is a little hard to see the enemies, but other than that it's wonderful.

I really hope they get a chance to finish it before Sega sends them a cease and desist. They should hire the guys to make a Sonic 2 remake for XBLA instead...


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not so sure about the physics being perfect, I was able to hold down+right and Sonic would easily roll through a large portion of the stage by himself.
I kinda feel like his momentum is down but there's a lack of resistance.

Still this is a WIP and it's a damn good one at that, it's so much better than Sonic 4.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great, downloading now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Just played and and I have to say that it is amazing. My only problem is that enemies blend in the background and I'm killing them without seeing them sometimes. Still, can't wait for a full version.


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> The demo was great. It looks like they have Sonic's physics down perfectly, the music was awesome too. The only complaint it because the screen is so busy it is a little hard to see the enemies, but other than that it's wonderful.
> 
> I really hope they get a chance to finish it before Sega sends them a cease and desist. They should hire the guys to make a Sonic 2 remake for XBLA instead...


I've actually never heard of Sega sending C&D letters to any fangame, even ones that use official graphics, sound, and even level design. Heck, Retro Sonic had remakes of classic levels and is one of the most popular fangames out there. It never had any legal trouble. I think as long as you're not trying to sell the game, you're perfectly fine. SEGA, whatever their games may be like, is actually very tolerant to the fangame and even hacking community. Heck, they've even hired emulator authors to work on their compilations of classic Sonic games. Two that come to mind are Steven Snake (author of Kega Fusion, who i believe handled the Smash Packs), and Stephen Dittrich (author of JenesisDS, who also headed development of Classics Collection on DS).


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok! I figured it out...For some reason WinRAR didn't extract all the files so once I extracted it again it works fine.

Wow either my comp isn't as good as I thought it was or this game is demanding I have to play on good to even get about 30fps can't imagine what it must take to play on the highest settings.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2010)

Now this is a set of visuals/physics engine/music that I can get behind for any/all modern Sonic remixs and/or new Sonic games!


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn!!!!!! Why did it just got released while i'm at work??? Now I can't wait to go home...


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 21, 2010)

Fapfapfap...
How awesome, I hope they will update it soon with more awesomeness/levels!


----------



## girugamarc (Oct 21, 2010)

inb4 Sega tries to stop the distribution of this because they're butthurt that FANS know Sonic way more than Sonic Team does.


----------



## coolness (Oct 21, 2010)

looks cooler than sonic 4
i`m downloading it right now


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 21, 2010)

tried it, loved it

better physics and overall better engine that sonic 4, not to say that sonic 4 is a bad game, just not up to my expectations


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

this shits all over sonic 4 and vomits down it's neck!!!!!!! sega hire these guys NOW, did you notice the physics did you see they were normal not stop in mid air not stick to the walls??? holy fuck whens the full game out?!?!?


----------



## Necrotek (Oct 21, 2010)

Can anybody post homepage of this project? Nothing, I found.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty good!!! 

Yea the camera should be fix/change. 

Had to put my thing on simply to get the thing jumping and running right. 

Spin back to much, after trying to cancel a spin. 

Monsters/enemy and the most unfair places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk

Eyes had to unjust to the game. 

Fastest is to fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

Necrotek said:
			
		

> Can anybody post homepage of this project? Nothing, I found.


where is it tried google but all i got was other sites posting the news for this.


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> THe main problem I have with it is that the screen is too busy. I miss many enemies simply because I didn't notice them. The game looks and plays really great though.


I worked out my problem and played it, but I had the same issue... I don't think the developers'll read this or anything but they should alter the enemies' color palette so they stand out more.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 21, 2010)

>_>

Uh... This demo is giving me a HIGH security risk in Norton Anti-Virus.

Any idea why? Can this be conformed to be absolutely clean? Just had some Trojans the other day kinda cautious now.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work and everything about this seems great except I just cannot get behind the style used with the visuals. It looks absolutely awful to my eyes.


----------



## girugamarc (Oct 22, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> >_>
> 
> Uh... This demo is giving me a HIGH security risk in Norton Anti-Virus.
> 
> Any idea why? Can this be conformed to be absolutely clean? Just had some Trojans the other day kinda cautious now.


Norton does that for me as well. I had to disable it in order to even play the game lmao.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 22, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> >_>
> 
> Uh... This demo is giving me a HIGH security risk in Norton Anti-Virus.
> 
> Any idea why? Can this be conformed to be absolutely clean? Just had some Trojans the other day kinda cautious now.


I'm thinking that some mirrors might've been infected by assholes, taking advantage of (or maybe even causing) the original rapidshit host taking the file offline.

I downloaded from the mirror in the first post and it's clean.

Also keep in mind that Norton Anti-virus is pretty shitty, try scanning it with MalwareBytes Anti-malware.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got it from the first post too...

Meh. just trusted it and disabled Norton. It plays awesome. I think they did a really good job.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 22, 2010)

I did not even know what this was, so I downloaded it and then saw it was a PC game. =D But I still can't play it, it wont let me press start. :< Do I need a controller?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 22, 2010)

Oooooh, looks all nice and stuff!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I did not even know what this was, so I downloaded it and then saw it was a PC game. =D But I still can't play it, it wont let me press start. :< Do I need a controller?


First off, you can always remap the controls. You don't need a controller; you just need to press the enter key by the numpad.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I should have told you I fixed it 2 minutes after that post. XD And the game is awesome.


----------



## rich333 (Oct 22, 2010)

i know this is HD, but would love it to be ported to the Wii somehow


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 22, 2010)

Physics looks better than Sonic 4. Graphic wise however, I prefer Sonic 4.


----------



## whoomph (Oct 22, 2010)

This is just superb. Physics are great (sonic doesn't stop dead in the air!) and it plays fast on my crappy laptop. 
Did anyone else have a 'Wait, was that a big f*ck off whale' moment? 

Sonic lives!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 23, 2010)

Vid looks great!   So this is a demo, eh?   How long is this "demo"?  How many levels? Is it obvious that it is just a demo or does it already feel like a full game?  I'm not a big fan of running incomplete/unfinished demos of a game, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 23, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Vid looks great!   So this is a demo, eh?   How long is this "demo"?  How many levels? Is it obvious that it is just a demo or does it already feel like a full game?  I'm not a big fan of running incomplete/unfinished demos of a game, which is why I'm asking.


Atleast 3 levels.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmm....I'll wait until it's more finished then before downloading.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 23, 2010)

fans remixes will always sound like a remix more than those cheap people who make the remixes for the game.


----------



## Jacobeian (Oct 23, 2010)

Really awesome, just look what happen when a talented artist and a Sonic's physics expert join up... 

Here are official mirrors for the demo:

http://sonicfanremix.com/
http://sonicresearch.org/sonicfanremix/


and the thread where it started

http://forums.sonicretro.org/index.php?showtopic=19981


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2010)

the only problem with these fan games is they take 4ever to finish like this one still waiting...:  http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com/


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks great...I will try it.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 23, 2010)

What are the minimum system requirements to play this game?

My PC Specs are:
OS: Windows XP SP3
RAM: 512 DDR
Pentium 4 CPU 1.80GHz 1.82GHz
Graphics Card: NVidia TNT2
HDD1 C : 20GB
HDD2 D : 60GB


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2010)

wow surprised you can run anything with 512 ram i would say this would not run well for you.


----------



## Vsin (Oct 26, 2010)

This game is amazing. After playing Sonic 4, I was starting to wonder if I had just grown bored of the game over the years. After playing this I now know I love it as much as always. It just had to be done right. If you have a HD monitor, just the look of the game will blow you away. The control and speed is what Sonic 4 should have been. I can't wait to play more levels of this.

Does anyone know of any other remix games that are equally as nice as this? I come across this on accident. Mario Kart Black I just come across the other day also by accident. I am wondering how many other of these fan made games are out there worth checking out.


----------



## girugamarc (Nov 23, 2010)

oh wow, the MU link was taken down and the rapidshare one tells you the file has been copyrighted. 

If this has ANYTHING to do with SEGA taking it down, wow, just wow. Anyways, I totally called this on the second page.


----------



## japzone (Dec 16, 2010)

All I want to do is play this Awesome looking Fangame but whenever I try to play All I get is a Pink Screen with "Trial Version" in the Corner. I've tried everything I can think of. Any Suggestions? Please Help!


----------

